# Format for shooting a 900 round?



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

Yes, 5 ends of 6 arrows each on a 122cm face at all distances.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

3drecurve said:


> Yes, 5 ends of 6 arrows each on a 122cm face at all distances.



I have shot probably 25 or so 900 rounds since a double 900 is part of our state ranking events and a single 900 round is part of our state outdoor shoot

1) we always shoot 6 arrows at 60Meters

2) we USUALLY shoot 6 arrows at 50 Meters but sometimes 3 arrow ends

3) We ALMOST ALWAYS shoot 3 arrow ends at 40 meters (in inclement weather and when we have enough target butts to shoot less than four persons on a target we have shot 6 arrows)


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

The FITA 900 round is my favorite archery competition. Our store hosts one every three months. You should have serious fun!


----------



## hkim823 (Oct 6, 2004)

Where in CT is it?


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

*Where*

Shoot is part of the "NUTMEG GAMES" to be shot on Sat. 6th of august behind the Willington town hall. Check out www.nutmegstategames.org

Tom


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

> We ALMOST ALWAYS shoot 3 arrow ends at 40 meters...


Jim, you must get a better turnout than we do out here. We have always shot 6 arrow ends, even at 40 meters.

Come to think of it, on the American 900s I've shot in the Senior Olympics they most always shoot 6 arrow ends at 40 yards. Wonder if it's a regional thing?

Dave


----------



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

I think I misunderstood a portion of the original post. Are you all shooting a 900 round in meters? I thought it was yards. 

For a Grand Fita (90,70,60,50 & 30 meters) we often shoot just the 50 and 30 in 3 arrow ends (at 80cm face) the farther distances 6 arrows at a time (122cm face).

Could someone please clarify?


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

3drecurve said:


> I think I misunderstood a portion of the original post. Are you all shooting a 900 round in meters? I thought it was yards.
> 
> For a Grand Fita (90,70,60,50 & 30 meters) we often shoot just the 50 and 30 in 3 arrow ends (at 80cm face) the farther distances 6 arrows at a time (122cm face).
> 
> Could someone please clarify?


A FITA 900 round is 60, 50, and 40 METERS, while a NFAA 900 round is 60, 50, and 40 yards. There are minor rules differences as well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

Yes, it does. I didn't know there was a FITA 900 as well as an NFAA 900. Thanks.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

hmmm are both FITA and NFAA 900 on 122cm face or, the fita is 80cm face for 30&50meters and 122cm face for longer distances?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Dado said:


> hmmm are both FITA and NFAA 900 on 122cm face or, the fita is 80cm face for 30&50meters and 122cm face for longer distances?


standard FITA target round 90/70 Meters=122CM face 50/30=80CM
FITA 900 ROUND-122 CM face 60/50/40
NFAA 900 round-122 60/50/40 yards
(old American round same except at one time the scoring was 9-7-5-3-1 as I recall)

there is an indoor round now used at "Atlantic City" (Pittsburg) using a smaller target-92 or 93CM shot with 60 arrows at metric distances. Maybe that will be adopted outside-especially for compounds


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Jim C said:


> standard FITA target round 90/70 Meters=122CM face 50/30=80CM
> FITA 900 ROUND-122 CM face 60/50/40
> NFAA 900 round-122 60/50/40 yards
> (old American round same except at one time the scoring was 9-7-5-3-1 as I recall)
> ...


The WAF Classic in Pittsburg is shot on a 92cm target, but at 40, 50, and 60 yards.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

olsenck said:


> The WAF Classic in Pittsburg is shot on a 92cm target, but at 40, 50, and 60 yards.



right you are-it used to be meters-they made it shorter when the target shrank


----------



## Michigander (Jul 31, 2002)

Great fun shooting the 900 rounds. We have one coming up in Michigan on the first weekend in August also which is a state shoot.
I think it varies from state to state if they are using yards or meters. I too have heard it called the American round when using yards.
Either way......A great day of shooting with lots of arrows! It is by far one of my favorite rounds. :smile: 
Jerry


----------



## Peng (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey, don't forget the CANADIAN 900 which is the American 900 converted into metric, thus 35, 45, and 55 _metres_ (122 cm target for all). 
Richard


----------



## Newb (Apr 1, 2005)

Where can I find the schedules for the 900 rounds? Or has the season pretty much ended with the end of the Outdoor Natl's?


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

FITA 900 Round distancies should be shot by ends of 6 or 3 arrows at 60 mt and by ends of 3 arrows only at 50 and 30 mt. This comes from FITA rules referred to the FITA round, but applicable by distance to the 900 Round, too.
Interpretation was given some years ago, and is at least still in Italian FITARCO rules. These should be applicable if the 900 Round is registerd to FITA as valid for FITA Target Awards.
Anyhow, from practical point of view, shooting more than 12 arrows in a target face at 50 and 40 mt can easily get to great damage of arrows that nobody wants.


----------

